# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Looking for fissiden zippelianus

## elendil

I hope I spelt that right. Hi all, I'm new to the forum, as well as the world of aquascaping. I currently own a 2x1x1 feet tank and have some java moss and crystal wort growing there and was hoping to learn more from here. 

I actually have two questions which has been bugging me for 2 weeks now. 

1) I'm from KL, Malaysia and I've been searching high and low fissiden zippelianus but no shops around my area are selling them. Can anyone tell me where I can get my hands on those moss? Or if someone has any extra to give away, I'll gladly take it.  :Smile: 

2) What is a good lighting for planted tank? I've read some articles and most of them talked about the spectrum, temperature and watts. I've bought a light (brand name: Aqualux) with two bulb (T5 14W/6700K and T5 14W/PG). Can anyone tell me if I have enough light for my tank?

3) I've read that compact fluorescent has a wide spectrum of light and is very good for planted aquarium. Is this true? Does anyone recommend this?

Thanks and forgive me for asking too much for my first post. 
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## uorme99

I share your interest elendil. i am alos new and in process of collecting nice fissidens to make a tank with a whole lot of them  :Smile: back to your question:

1) i think you could ask around with fellow aquarist about this, maybe they have spme to spare  :Smile: 

2)i cant give you an answer for this. but i am using normal PL light and they are growing fine.

3) i dont know but surely PL is better than FL.

Hope more experience bros/sis could help you out. Have a Great day!

Jumali

----------


## uorme99

I share your interest elendil. i am alos new and in process of collecting nice fissidens to make a tank with a whole lot of them  :Smile: , and as of now i am growing F.fontanus and a wire mesh of Zipper moss,back to your questions:

1) i think you could ask around with fellow aquarist about this, maybe they have spme to spare  :Smile: 

2)i cant give you an answer for this. but i am using normal PL light and they are growing fine.

3) i dont know but surely PL is better than FL.

Hope more experience bros/sis could help you out. Have a Great day!

Jumali

----------


## elendil

Thanks, Jumali. 

Yeah, I'm fascinated by the fissidens. They look so beautiful! Especially the zippelianus when they grow bigger in a bunch.  :Smile:  

So, anyone can tell me where I can get it?

----------


## uorme99

my office PC.... got something must be wrong.. err sorry for that  :Smile:

----------


## elendil

Naw...no problem. I thought you were having internet problem and start pressing F5. Hehehe.

----------


## uorme99

i think it will be great to gather all information regarding Fissidens. Starting from the beloved Fissiden fontanus. how to achieve an excellent growth out of them. hmm looks like intruding your post. i would start up a new post then. Have a great day!

----------


## isterios

Sorry for this old post up, but I have the same request as Elendil:
we (two privates persons) try to gather most of the existing mosses, in order to develop our aquascaping passion, but Fissiden zippelianus is very, very hard to find.

I ordered to aquamagic, but what they call Fissiden zippelianus was only star moss...

So, does someone have a plan to find this moss ? (only Fissiden zippelianus)

If someone on the forum owns this moss, it would be very nice to contact me  :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------


## cbr_400_cbr

Does this moss requires high tech tank?

----------


## Cmlee

interested too

----------


## ne0matr1x

Hello guys. I have some Fissidens Zippelianus but they are in emmersed form.
PM me if you guys are keen.

----------


## kalkwasser

Hi, do you still have them? Are u selling or giving away  :Smile: 




> Hello guys. I have some Fissidens Zippelianus but they are in emmersed form.
> PM me if you guys are keen.

----------


## kalkwasser

Hi, does anyone has some to spare?

----------

